# Jackson Pratt drain complication



## Afonseca56 (Jun 21, 2013)

I'm looking for an ICD9 code for the complication of a Jackson Pratt drain that another surgeon put in my pt . . The Pt. now comes to my facility because the drain is leaking and not draining correctly, leaking fluid outside of it.


----------



## GaPeach77 (Jun 21, 2013)

You did not state where the drain was placed but a good start would be in the 996-999 ICD-9 category for complications of surgical care. Also for the procedure itself, do not forget the appropriate modifier especially if its within the global period.


----------



## Afonseca56 (Jun 21, 2013)

*Jackson Pratt Drain complication*

Thank you, it was in the abdomen.


----------

